# Welche Kutter Burgtiefe Fehmarn



## Ostseekapitän (14. Februar 2015)

*Welche Kutter Burgstaaken Fehmarn*

Brauche Tips.
Danke.


----------



## Bubu63 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Welche Kutter Burgtiefe Fehmarn*

Hallo Ostseekapitän,

 in Burgtiefe liegt gar kein Kutter, die liegen alle in Burgstaaken !

 MS Silverland und MS Kehrheim, Reederei Thomas Lüdtke
 MS Südwind und MS Karoline, Reederei Willi Lüdtke
 Störtebeker ( Katamaran ), Reederei Neumann

 Und in Orth gibt es dann noch die MS Antares.

 Bis die Tage

 Bubu63


----------



## Ostseekapitän (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Welche Kutter Burgstaaken Fehmarn*

Danke.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Welche Kutter Burgtiefe Fehmarn*

Bin eigentlich immer nur mit der Südwind rausgefahren und war nie unzufrieden. Versuch den Platz achtern Backbord zu kriegen, da stehst du ganz beqeum.

Gruß


----------



## carpfriend568 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Welche Kutter Burgtiefe Fehmarn*

Ich war im letzten Sommer mit der Antares unterwegs! Das war während der Sommerferien an einem Freitag, wir waren insgesamt mit 6 Anglern an Board, also Platz bis zum Abwinken, gefangen haben wir alle auch ausreichend. Kann ich nur empfehlen!!


----------



## pennfanatic (27. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Kutter Burgtiefe Fehmarn*

Hallo, kennt sich jemand aus mit der momentanen kutterszene auf fehmarn?

Welche kutter fahren noch??r
Fährt die ms antares aus orth noch?
Hat immer spaß gemacht!


----------



## Inselmann (27. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Kutter Burgtiefe Fehmarn*

Moinsen,
Wieso sollten sie nicht fahren?
Alle oben genannten Kutter sind noch vor Ort und bieten Tages und Mehrtagesfahrten an. Zudem kann auch eine Übernachtung gebucht werden. Also, Ran ans Telefon/Handy ,anmelden, zeitig an Bord sein und den Tag auf der Ostsee genießen.
Gruß von der Insel


----------



## pennfanatic (27. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Kutter Burgtiefe Fehmarn*

Danke dir für die info


----------



## punkarpfen (27. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Kutter Burgstaaken Fehmarn*

Hi. Ganz nebenbei wird auf den Fehmarner Kuttern noch ganz gut gefangen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (27. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Kutter Burgtiefe Fehmarn*

Bei meinen fangmengen hätte ich nie ein Problem mit dem baglimit gehabt.... 
Über fünf dorsche pro Tag hätte ich mich geffreut.
Eben zu doof zum angeln.


----------



## punkarpfen (27. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Kutter Burgstaaken Fehmarn*

Ich war Ostern auf Fehmarn und hatte nach 45 Minuten mein Baglimit erreicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## quincy73 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Kutter Burgtiefe Fehmarn*

Hi,
also ich würde dir wenn die Karoline empfehlen, da war ich immer zufrieden. Mit der Antares war ich zwar nur einmal draußen, und das war insgesamt nix für mich. Aber das ist natürlich auch alles ein Stück weit Geschmackssache.
Ansonsten meine klare Empfehlung allgemein dort in der Ecke ist die Einigkeit in H'hafen, was besseres hab ich nicht kennengelernt!
Eine allgemeine Entscheidungshilfe könnte auch der individuelle Aufbau der jeweiligen Kutter sein; hier und da stören ja Aufbauten beim Werfen, man steht mal eben im Bug ~5m oberhalb der See oder man steht an einer ziemlichen Schräge, was auf Dauer auf den Körper geht...am besten schaust du sie dir vorher schonmal im Netz an...Beste Grüße und Petri Heil!


----------



## pennfanatic (28. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Kutter Burgtiefe Fehmarn*

Stimmt , auf der antares ist der Bug ziemlich hoch.
Aber die Plätze am Bug waren schnell voll.
Heck ebenso.
Bin eher der gemütliche Angler.
Die backbordseite hat mir immer gereicht


----------

